# Our Business Hobby



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We do a lot of different things to get by on our homestead. Growing a garden, deer hunting, and stacking firewood are big parts of it. To make a little money, we thought about making brooms and candles. If you can find something that's been around for thousands of years, chances are you could make a go of it. Craft a functional item, and it will sell. Become the very best at your craft, and you will succeed. 

Here's a sneak peak inside our broom shop headquarters, and a little sample of what we do to to make ends meet.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for posting. That was interesting.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I learned something. Now, if I can just retain the information. Thanks.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

That was really cool! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## JaninFl (Jun 20, 2020)

I’m brand new here and I found your video. Very cool craft!


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

JaninFl said:


> I’m brand new here and I found your video. Very cool craft!


Thank you JF. Welcome, and good luck with all your homestead endeavors.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

RibbyR said:


> I also have a hobby that I think may have potential to be a business.Actually it is a dream of everyone to turn that hobby into a source of income. I want my business to go internationally. I am a fairly handy person and have always tried to do my on DIY repairs/ installations around the house when I can. I also enjoy woodworking and have made furniture for myself in the past as a hobby. So keep you posted


RibbyR, sounds like you have some tricks up your sleeve. What kind of business is it?


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I grew broom corn this past summer. Harvested it , dried it, and have it all bundled up in my workshop. Next...try to make some brooms. I thought it would be fun to try something new.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

awe I just went to your website and etsy and saw you were out of business!

that's too bad for me, hopefully you are happy about being out of business. all things come to an end I suppose.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

WestFork said:


> We do a lot of different things to get by on our homestead. Growing a garden, deer hunting, and stacking firewood are big parts of it. To make a little money, we thought about making brooms and candles. If you can find something that's been around for thousands of years, chances are you could make a go of it. Craft a functional item, and it will sell. Become the very best at your craft, and you will succeed.
> 
> Here's a sneak peak inside our broom shop headquarters, and a little sample of what we do to to make ends meet.


Refinishing old furniture pays very good.


----------



## TimyHids (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks for posting. It is interesting. In order to make some money, I also try new things. I don't regret a moment that I tried those things. Now I earn money from writing essays. It was quite difficult for me in the beginning because I didn't write essays for a long time. However, I found many tips here studybay which helped me to write them quickly and easily. Sometimes I pay them to write the essay and then I sell it two or three times more. After reading this forum, I am thinking of trying other things which will bring me money.


----------



## RockOn (Jun 12, 2021)

He-he, nice video! You take a very good care of those brooms. I think with the right advertisement you can be very and very successful. SaveMyLeads Blog: Fresh Articles and Cases on Internet Marketing here is a lot if useful information about facebook ads, savemyleads and other important details which can help a startup businesses.


----------

